# Longest Putt You Nailed



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

Since there are some other similar threads, thought I would put this question out there.

What is the longest putt you have ever hit, estimates are welcome.

By extreme luck, I have a bad short game, I hit a forty eight footer in one game when I just walked up to a ball and hit it. I couldn't believe it when it went in.

What about you guys?


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the longest put I've nailed is about 15 foot, no wind what so ever so I went for it, and I got it in, i'm not so good on my putting either, so I guess it was an achievement.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

im not very good at putting so i dont think anything i hit would be quotable for this forum lol.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

putting is one of my strong points (all that practise from mini golf as a kid) not sure what has been my longest but ive had a few in the 80-90 foot range.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Complete luck, really. I hit one between 20-30 feet


----------

